# Adding a Sub



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm thinking of adding a sub to m 2014 Cruze. I'm not trying to shake the windows, just something to fill out the lower end and give it a nice sound. I've always liked the sound of a 12. I don't want to fill up my trunk with subs and amps either. I do use the truck to move stuff often. I've thought about cutting something into the rear deck and free mount it, I know I will loose a lot from not being in a box but again, not trying to shake my soul. I've also thought about something like one of these an just mount it to the underside of the back deck, or maybe mount to the back of the rear seats.

anyone have any experience with one of these? Are they worth it or total junk? Or anyone have any recomendations on something that wont take up 









Rockville RWS12CA Slim 1200 Watt 12" Amplified Powered Car Subwoofer Enclosure | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rockville RWS12CA Slim 1200 Watt 12" Amplified Powered Car Subwoofer Enclosure at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Rockville USS10 10" 800w Slim Under-Seat Powered Car/Truck Subwoofer Sub+Amp Kit | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rockville USS10 10" 800w Slim Under-Seat Powered Car/Truck Subwoofer Sub+Amp Kit at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Would not recommend Rockville at all. I'm running a glass stealth box and a 5ch amp. Old pic but you get the idea.









Would recommend something like that. It's a nice little setup that doesnt get in the way and still bumps. That sub sees 500w and is perfect for a nice thump


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

The only boxes like that I found are from Kicker and start around $1200. I'll dig around some more and see what I can find. Thank you


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

They make some very good 8 and 10" subs these days. When resonant engineering first came out I had 4 RE 8's on an mtx thunder 250 and it was ridiculous for what it was. A good 4 or 5 channel and one sub will sound great.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

TyGeR said:


> The only boxes like that I found are from Kicker and start around $1200. I'll dig around some more and see what I can find. Thank you


Nah, my box was 150 or so and sub was 100 or so.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The Cobalt sub boxes look similar, would one of those fit? @MP81 

No Splicing, Amplifier and Subwoofer Tutorial
*XtremeRevolution's Subwoofer Boxes
Chevy Cruze Fiberglass Subwoofer Boxes/Enclosures*


----------

